# cheap dro to computer



## jwallace (Apr 14, 2010)

can I hook one of the inexpensive scales to
a reaout on an old computer is what cable,
software would I use, I see that the scale has the 
connections but am not sure what cable
this is and if I can do this and interface
with a computer, Pardon me If I am vague
this is the first time I have thought about
doing this.


----------



## John Rudd (Apr 14, 2010)

In a word no...

You need a translator...ie something that will translate the output from the scale inot something that the computer can understand...There are examples on the net on how to do this with either a pic micro or an Atmel micro....

Depending on your skills, this may not be a project for the faint hearted.........


----------



## djc (Apr 14, 2010)

Have a search for YADRO and for Shumatech for an indication of what is possible.


----------



## zeeprogrammer (Apr 14, 2010)

This link describes a circuit that translates DRO signals to RS232 for the computer.

http://www.compendiumarcana.com/caliper/

You'll need to write an application for the computer to read the port. If it's an old computer then you'll probably need an older development system and know how to program. If it's a new computer...be sure you even have an RS232 port. For many newer computers you'd have to get an RS232 to USB converter. They're available but your ability to control the port for more than just standard use is gone.

There was a thread here on the forum that shows an alternative that doesn't require a computer. It's a readout that you can place somewhere and cables to your caliper. I don't recall where the thread is now and couldn't find it..(out of time - getting called away)...someone may be able to help here.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Apr 14, 2010)

It may be a bit overkill but you could probably use mach 3 demo. it is setup for dro inputs . 
Tin


----------



## T70MkIII (Apr 21, 2010)

As djc mentioned, this may be a solution for you:

http://www.yadro.de/dro/diy.html


----------



## Royal Viking (Apr 21, 2010)

I know of at least one latptop I have sitting on a shelf waiting for a purpose and one or two desk tops. Looks like I have another project to do in my spare time. Thanks guys! And thanks JW for asking!  ;D


----------



## Kermit (Apr 21, 2010)

A site with the calipers data interface format

http://rchobby.gmxhome.de/elektro/pic/caliper/calip_eng.htm

It's a syncronous data port and clocks at 90k; 24 data bits.

Seems this guy or guys built a decoding interface and a display, also some windows C+ app for displaying under windows. I didn't see any info on how to acquire such things, but I didn't read very far into it.

Kermit


----------



## cidrontmg (Apr 21, 2010)

There are digital LCD units (that´s a small box, typical size:110x63x34mm) that will attach directly to a chinese scale, with a cable, and can be placed somewhere easily visible on the machine. usually with a magnet, or Velcro.
 Also there´s the YADRO, which will enable connecting said scales to a (laptop) computer that will then serve as a display. YADRO hasn´t been under active development for some years, though. All the same, it works pretty well.
 Then theres Shumatech that develops kits & software for connecting either chinese or (certain types of) glass scales to a display device. The display is quite "smart" (there´s microprocessor inside), it will enable/automate all sorts of machining "calculations" for coordinates & such.
 I´m on the waiting list (expected delivery: August...) for a Shumatech DPU-550, they´re not off-the-shelf products. But they sure are cheap, look neat, and do fancy things  Shumatech DRO-350 IS a (slightly older) stock product, it´s very similar to the 550, the display-keyboard for instance, is exactly the same. You might Google for YADRO or Shumatech, both will inform you in detail what you need to do to get signals from the scales to a computer.


----------



## BillTodd (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi,

You may be interested in my simple 'one-chip per scale' version on cnczone a while ago. It uses a small interface box using an 8 pin microchip PIC to convert the scale output to a standard serial format that is read by a Visual Basic application 

Details here: http://www.cnczone.com/forums/showthread.php?t=62704


----------



## Royal Viking (Apr 27, 2010)

I am amazed at the knowledge at this (and other related) websites. I work in the instrumentationo and controls industry. I seldom get to work at this level and have not for some time. Everything we use is prebuilt and tested to UL and NEMA standards. Mostly plug and play.

What are you using for the screen? It looks like an Allen Bradley or similar HMI screen.


----------



## BillTodd (Apr 27, 2010)

> What are you using for the screen?



It's a home-brewed PC; basically a Point-Of-Sale mother board and a 640x480 LCD panel in a box with a couple of diy touch panels down each side to act as function keys.


----------

